# Antares Leader - all aboard



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Just found out from TT Transit that my 335d is sailing today aboard the Antares Leader for Port Hueneme. Scheduled arrival is August 18. I feel much better now. 

For those interested, I dropped off on July 6 in Nice. An email to TT Transit at the Nice location was all it took to get the information back in 24 hours.


----------



## jsleemd (Jun 17, 2011)

My M3 is also on board. I dropped off mine on july 5th in Nice. I emailed sabrina who is the ed coordinator of bmw of north america.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Let's hope for smooth seas and fast sailing


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Marc, 

What information did you include in your email and what information did you get back? The ED Wiki is lacking this information.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

trz said:


> Hey Marc,
> 
> What information did you include in your email and what information did you get back? The ED Wiki is lacking this information.


Here's what I sent to [email protected]:

Greetings,
I dropped my 335d BMW with you on July 6th. The VIN is WBAPN7C57BA950513. If you know, I would greatly appreciate it if you could tell me whether the car has been loaded onto a ship and the name of the ship.

Thank you very much,


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

And here's what I got back:

Hello Mr. Levy

Your car is booked on vessel Antares Leader, to depart today and it should arrive in Port Hueneme on 18.08.2011.

The shipping line is NYK.



If you have any further questions please do not hesitate and contact us.



Have a great day.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen / With kind regards 



BLG CarShipping GmbH & Co. KG 



i. A. / on behalf of Regine Plettenberg

ExportDepartment


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

MarcL said:


> Here's what I sent to [email protected]:
> 
> Greetings,
> I dropped my 335d BMW with you on July 6th. The VIN is WBAPN7C57BA950513. If you know, I would greatly appreciate it if you could tell me whether the car has been loaded onto a ship and the name of the ship.
> ...


Cool, thanks. I didn't think they'd know the ship - I thought they were just responsible for getting car to the port.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

I was pleasantly surprised by the response. And our ship sails on through the North Sea . . .


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't feel much warmth from the woman who took our car in Nice. My wife called her "efficient" (kinda like in Dragnet - just the facts). So it's nice to know she/they respond helpfully to emails. 

By the way, it rained the day before we dropped off in Nice - all the cars on the lot had a nice coating of dust deposited from the rain. Many people on this forum insist on washing before dropping off - that's really a waste since the car is open to the elements until it's actually on the ship.


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

They were very helpful. Our 335D departs tomorrow on the Patriot.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Glad you found out. It's nicer knowing where the car is. Speaking of which, who's your dealer? I went with Schomp.


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't think I'd get into the whole boat tracking thing, but I was wrong - its pretty cool the information you can access with modern technology. It is good to know it is on its way. I also went with Schomp.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Cool. We'll have to get together once our respective "D"s arrive.


----------



## Malathi (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got an email that my 328 is sailing on Antares Leader for Port Hueneme and estimated date of arrival is August 18th! I dropped off mine at Munich on July 8th. Cant wait to plan for Labor day long weekend.


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

MarcL said:


> Cool. We'll have to get together once our respective "D"s arrive.


Sounds good. I'm doing PDC, so mine won't get to Denver until late September.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow! That sounds like fun, although quite a trek back home. At least you'll be getting great mileage.


----------



## SFgiant84 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi guys I just found out today I'm also on the Antares Leader. Can't wait to finally own my first BMW I went with a 335is coupe.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Nice choice on the coupe for your first BMW. I expect it won't be your last.


----------



## jsleemd (Jun 17, 2011)

looks like the ship has crossed the panama canal and is heading up the pacific ocean. Is it ahead of schedule? I was told the arrival date would be 8/18.


----------



## SFgiant84 (Jun 14, 2011)

I checked earlier but forgot the website it did show it would arrive in Port Huemene on 8/16 if I remember correctly.


----------

